# SS 12.08.17 - Harris #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Roy Harris (1898 - 1979)*

Symphony No. 3 

1. Symphony No. 3 (In One Movement)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this week it's a short American work. There are several recordings available and since it's under 20 minutes I hope everyone will give a listen.  I'll be listening to:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bernstein/NYPO I for me....Bernstein really makes sense of this fine work. I prefer his earlier [Sony/CBS] one to the later one for DG.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am going to spin this one tomorrow.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^
Same for me.............


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

For variety I'll listen to Ormandy/Philadelphia.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Pugg said:


> I am going to spin this one tomorrow.


My spin also.......


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Leonard Bernstein's the one.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I am going to spin this one tomorrow.


Same for me too


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Harris Symphony No.3 - Toscanini - NBC - 1940 
This one isn't bad either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2017)

I'd never heard of him, and I'd begun to lose the habit of actually listening to works recommended here, so thanks for bringing me back to sanity!


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this week it's a short American work. There are several recordings available and since it's under 20 minutes I hope everyone will give a listen.  I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 96647
> 
> ...


+1 here. 
Rec 1962


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got this symphony on vinyl, but not on CD. So I'll give the good ol' LP a spin


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I just played the 1939 recording with Serge Koussevitzky conducting the Boston Symphony from this site.

https://archive.org/details/ROYHARRISSymphonyNo.3-NEWTRANSFER


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd just like to thank RDB for continuing this thread. I had heard the Harris symphony before but it never really showed up on my radar. Today when I really listened to it, because of Saturday Symphony, it finally clicked and I will definitely be returning to it again.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

Leonard Bernstein on Sony.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm trying to remember if there is another American symphony to which I've listened more times than the Harris Third, but I run into a blank. This Symphony in one movement remains a favorite after decades of enjoying it. It is a staple for my various American holiday celebrations. I'll play this one on days such as Memorial Day, the Fourth of July, Labor Day ... or any old day I'm in the mood to hear it. And I'm in the mood for this one all the time. I never tire of it. And I can understand the arguments of those who will rank it as "the great American symphony". It's good to know others out there are listening to it. But you needn't make this only a Saturday special. Because the symphony is special, it can be listened to any old time. A great work.

I'll take it on with Bernstein's DG recording, this time.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

D Smith said:


> I'd just like to thank RDB for continuing this thread. I had heard the Harris symphony before but it never really showed up on my radar. Today when I really listened to it, because of Saturday Symphony, it finally clicked and I will definitely be returning to it again.


Thanks for the kind words and I'm glad this one clicked for you. That's the whole point of the Saturday Symphony. Discovering unfamiliar works, rehearing old favorites and giving others a fresh listen. I'm just thankful for all the participation.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Catch-up Sunday: I'll be listening to Marin Alsop conduct the Colorado Symphony on Naxos. Such a great work!


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

In my opinion, Bernstein owned this work (Harris Symphony No. 3).


----------

